# Sculpey in a rat cage?



## BumblebeexSweat (Mar 10, 2010)

Just curious but does anyone know if it is okay to use (dried of course) Sculpey sculptures with rats? I was wanting to make some cutom hides for the new cage and thought it would be a really unique, cheap option. 

I would go with wood but my wood craving skills aren't so hot. I just really don't want to use plastic in the cage...Any other options that anyone can think of?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Sculpey is like kind of a low quality polymer clay, it's full of stuff like chlorine, PVC and vynil resin, phalates, etc before curing, and it might make your rats sick if they eat it.  I would say no just in case, but someone will have to look into it.


----------



## BumblebeexSweat (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks (although that does set me back a bit on cage decor plans)! 



> Sculpey is like kind of a low quality polymer clay, it's full of stuff like chlorine, PVC and vynil resin, phalates, etc before curing, and it might make your rats sick if they eat it.


I was thinking that but just thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

You might be interested in the recipe for safe "clay" on this hamster page. I assume if it's OK for hamsters it would be OK for rats.


----------



## BumblebeexSweat (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info Lea!!! ;D


----------

